
Chicago artist falsely told SEC he was world’s richest man - aloukissas
https://www.bizjournals.com/chicago/news/2017/03/23/chicago-artist-falsly-told-sec-he-was-richest-man.html
======
aloukissas
Related SEC filing:
[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1695879/000169587917...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1695879/000169587917000001/0001695879-17-000001.txt)

